# Earthwise 7 blade reel mower



## jt99715 (Aug 10, 2020)

Looking into the Earthwise reel model 1715-16EW (7 Blade). Cutting bent. I emailed American Lawn mower and they said this model can cut as low as 0.25 inches. Only manual mower I can find that might cut under 0.5 inches. Service person says this can be achieved by moving the blade assembly from position C down to A and then adjusting the roller to lowest setting. I'm somewhat suspicious of this as this seems like something they would love to advertise if true. They'd be the only manual reel able to hit 0.25 inches. Anyone have experience with this? Thanks


----------



## Backyardigans (Nov 20, 2020)

jt99715 said:


> Looking into the Earthwise reel model 1715-16EW (7 Blade). Cutting bent. I emailed American Lawn mower and they said this model can cut as low as 0.25 inches. Only manual mower I can find that might cut under 0.5 inches. Service person says this can be achieved by moving the blade assembly from position C down to A and then adjusting the roller to lowest setting. I'm somewhat suspicious of this as this seems like something they would love to advertise if true. They'd be the only manual reel able to hit 0.25 inches. Anyone have experience with this? Thanks


I do.. This was my first manual push mower that I used before seriously committing into the low cut life. The manual is a little tricky because it doesn't specify what height you want to accomplish. But basically there are three holes on each side of the wheel which you can loosen and adjust. Each hole can range from different cutting heights. For example setting A- would be between 0.25-1.0 inch, setting B - 1.25-2, setting C - 2.25 - 3 inches. Now that you have a range that you are desire to cut at. You can fine tune using the brackets where the reel roller attaches too. That is where you're able to achieve 0.25 inches for the hoc. Still skeptical!? Below are a few photos which I hope completes this topic and your decision.
FYI-I wouldn't recommend using it for "bent" since the reel blades requires the wheels to rotate before cutting. This could possibly cause the wheels to dig into the turf since your gonna need a bit of traction for the wheels to engage.


----------

